# Where is Kevin Strothers now?



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

I know he has done some designing for Obsession bows I think and he also designed some of the parts for the new Xpedition brand of bows. I am not sure what else though.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

He's designing bows and off the drama of the forums. Something he should have done a long time ago.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Hmmm...I wondered why I didn't see any real progression in SA bows...guess I know why. I think Elite was his greatest project to date...I would like to see what would happen if he could stay put...love his designs.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Barber college. :darkbeer:


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Lucky for me he's not designing Mathews...I'd actually have to think about buying one.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

He started his own eyeliner company to keep his self in stock. He named it "Guyliner by Kev". 

Sent via satellite


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

No comment. 


Sent from The People's Republic of New York.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

stillern said:


> Lucky for me he's not designing Mathews...I'd actually have to think about buying one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


The guy has done nothing but burn bridges and rip people off for the last 5 years. You dive right in there champ. :thumbup:

Sent via satellite


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

He's still da man. Hoyt should hire him

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archeradict85 (Mar 2, 2013)

obsession, stevens, and Xpedition archery. all look like great bows, obsession will stay id say simple binary with split limbs and now strother archery is sold in cabelas thats gona hurt them and that puts them ahead, or will at least. not nocking strother either its not the bows but rather the techs in retail stores. if only elite wouldve had a split limb bow... the posabilitys :idea1:


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Deep fried, reading comprehension clearly not your strong suit. Read the original post...I was looking for some information not a like / dislike debate. If you don't like his designs don't buy them . Later sport.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

stillern said:


> Deep fried, reading comprehension clearly not your strong suit. Read the original post...I was looking for some information not a like / dislike debate. If you don't like his designs don't buy them . Later sport.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Oh boy... 

Sent via satellite


----------



## shotime1320 (Mar 11, 2012)

why cant we all just get along????? ebony and ivory been together in perfect harmony side by side on my piano why cant we lol lol


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hoyt should hire him, maybe they can break 340 lol, cheers !


Monster Chill ❄


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Apple should hire him. Stock would spike to 750 overnight. Of course it would crash pretty quick per the usual tricks.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Than they might finally put out a bow that can shoot and stacks up to the competition? haha 





bucnut said:


> He's still da man. Hoyt should hire him
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

The skinny is.....

Kevin should have NEVER put himself into lime light and should've stayed behind the scenes like every other designer. Kevin wouldn't know how to manage and run a lemonade stand on the corner of the street. So that equals another failure.

Other than that, he OBVIOUSLY knows how to design a killer bow. I have YET to shoot a bow that stacks up to what I like in a bow and a draw cycle which is a combo of an Infinity and Vengeance. Infinity being better IMO. 




stillern said:


> Deep fried, reading comprehension clearly not your strong suit. Read the original post...I was looking for some information not a like / dislike debate. If you don't like his designs don't buy them . Later sport.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

Drove by his house about a month ago no one was home. REALLY LOL. seriously the guy lived about 10 min. from my place. The house looked empty don't know for sure.


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

It's funny how we can get bits and pieces of a persons life story and place our own assumptions where need be to justify or making them this POS. From Oregon Bows till today he has helped push innovation in our sport despite all the controversy...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

stillern said:


> Hmmm...I wondered why I didn't see any real progression in SA bows...guess I know why. I think Elite was his greatest project to date...I would like to see what would happen if he could stay put...love his designs.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Huh?

No progression? The badger cam is light years ahead of KS hybrid. Bows shoot great.

Being sold in cabelas hasnt hurt hoyt, bt, or mathews.....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teflonhunter (Sep 22, 2006)

asa3dpro said:


> It's funny how we can get bits and pieces of a persons life story and place our own assumptions where need be to justify or making them this POS. From Oregon Bows till today he has helped push innovation in our sport despite all the controversy...


 This is the truth.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2009)

hopefully somewhere in a warehouse trying to create at least one bow of his design thats doesnt have serious !!Cam Lean!!.My god, great holding bows but constantly swaping limbs, going out of time and serious cam lean. Get it right already.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Garceau said:


> Huh?
> 
> No progression? The badger cam is light years ahead of KS hybrid. Bows shoot great.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a Hoyt BT or Mathews at Cabelas.....


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

ncsurveyor said:


> I've never seen a Hoyt BT or Mathews at Cabelas.....


Go outwest and the bigger companies are in box stores. Much to do with just no other dealers.

Mitchell S.D Cabelas you can buy a carbon element, or a cpxl.......at least as of last year.


Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

stillern said:


> Hmmm...I wondered why I didn't see any real progression in SA bows...guess I know why. I think Elite was his greatest project to date...I would like to see what would happen if he could stay put...love his designs.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You probably have not shot a new Strother so your opinion has no base. 


🎯


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Sep 7, 2011)

stillern said:


> Hmmm...I wondered why I didn't see any real progression in SA bows...guess I know why. I think Elite was his greatest project to date...I would like to see what would happen if he could stay put...love his designs.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


him leaving SA was the best thing to happen to strother, they are making some of the best bows on the market today. the 2012 and 2013 models are better than anything they offered while kevin was there.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Asa3dpro x2 to your comment. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Still no comment. 


Sent from The People's Republic of New York.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

stillern said:


> Lucky for me he's not designing Mathews...I'd actually have to think about buying one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Lucky for Mathews


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Just pulled up his LinkedIn profile:

Kevin Strother
Idependent Design Consultant at Xpedition Archery
Post Falls, Idaho | Sporting Goods
Current	
Xpedition Archery, Obsession Archery
Previous	
Strother Archery, Elite Archery, Bowtech Archery


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you Strodav,now all the Hoyt-haters can write him a love letter.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

asa3dpro said:


> It's funny how we can get bits and pieces of a persons life story and place our own assumptions where need be to justify or making them this POS. From Oregon Bows till today he has helped push innovation in our sport despite all the controversy...


Many know a LOT more than just bits and pieces. :wink:


----------



## 10ring35 (Dec 4, 2010)

I know a few huts that are shooting the moxie and the rush and are pounding with them!! They seem to be nice bows that are getting huge speeds IBO shooters dream!!!


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Garceau said:


> Go outwest and the bigger companies are in box stores. Much to do with just no other dealers.
> 
> Mitchell S.D Cabelas you can buy a carbon element, or a cpxl.......at least as of last year.
> 
> ...


Cabelas in Mitchell used to be a Hoyt dealer but they no longer are as of about a year ago.


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

he moved to *****onia were he belongs


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

I love his bows. Plain and simple.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

10ring35 said:


> I know a few huts that are shooting the moxie and the rush and are pounding with them!! They seem to be nice bows that are getting huge speeds IBO shooters dream!!!


Huge speeds? I have a Crackerized Moxie that only gets 9fps more than my 7 year old Kevin Strother designed Old Glory, which is a 310-316 IBO bow. The Old Glory shoots better too, no cam lean, less vibration, and a lot quieter.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

asa3dpro said:


> It's funny how we can get bits and pieces of a persons life story and place our own assumptions where need be to justify or making them this POS. From Oregon Bows till today he has helped push innovation in our sport despite all the controversy...


:darkbeer:

Judge not least you be judged. Ya he has made some bad business mistakes but throwing stones in a glass house isn't advisable. You would think some people on this forum walk on water.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

Who could hate Hoyt or Strother or Elite or Mathews?? They are just companies making a living at selling something. 

Some guys bought into the Kevin Strother thing and got burnt. As said, he is a fantastic bow designer but terrible businessman evidently. I can see why some would not deal with him again. 

Obsession and Expedition only employ his design and consultant services as an aid. No one disputes his abilities in this department. 

I would investigate the financial solvency of any newer company before I would purchase one of their bows. But that is only because of resale value considerations. I do know that Both Obsession and Expedition produces some real shooters. I am sure that is at least in part due to the contributions of KS.


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

trial153 said:


> Still no comment.
> 
> 
> Sent from The People's Republic of New York.


This guy is taking the high road on this. Gotta respect that...


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1488188

 

Sent via satellite


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

DeepFried said:


> www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1488188
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via satellite


Feel good about yourself? You do realize that those of us that have been around for awhile remember when you were one of the biggest KS leghumpers, right?


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

DeepFried said:


> www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1488188
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via satellite


The question is 'Where is Kevin Strothers NOW?' Not where was he 2 years ago. Who cares. In the past.


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> The question is 'Where is Kevin Strothers NOW?' Not where was he 2 years ago. Who cares. In the past.


Exactly, good grief some people just love to beat a dead horse.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> The question is 'Where is Kevin Strothers NOW?' Not where was he 2 years ago. Who cares. In the past.


Exactly my point! :lol:

Sent via satellite


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

FEDIE316 said:


> Feel good about yourself? You do realize that those of us that have been around for awhile remember when you were one of the biggest KS leghumpers, right?


Absolutely. :nod:

Kevin designs a hell of a bow. :nod:

But he also burnt a hell of a lot of people that went out of their way for him. 

Sent via satellite


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

archeradict85 said:


> obsession, stevens, and Xpedition archery. all look like great bows, obsession will stay id say simple binary with split limbs and now strother archery is sold in cabelas thats gona hurt them and that puts them ahead, or will at least. not nocking strother either its not the bows but rather the techs in retail stores. if only elite wouldve had a split limb bow... the posabilitys :idea1:


Not all techs in retail stores are idiots that don't know anything. Besides you hear on here all the time about very poor "pro shops". Some truely knowledgable people work at places like Cabela's and Bass pro, they just don't get heard of because people only bit** about the bad things and don't advertise the good nearly as often. I personally have many regular customers that come see me over the proshops in the area. Even if I don't sell them the bow, it hits my hands before they hunt with it. Just this last weekend I had a guy come from 2 hours away just to have me set up his Ross that he won. He passed 5 shops on the way.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

ncsurveyor said:


> I've never seen a Hoyt BT or Mathews at Cabelas.....


Several Cabela's sell Hoyt. They don't advertise them on the website but you can get any hoyt you want from some of them. The one that I've seen personally is the Kearney, NE store. I've never seen any Bowtech in Cabela's but they sell Diamond. None have ever sold Mathews but Mathews is sold in Scheels which many Scheels don't even have ranges to shoot in and they are a big box store in the northern plains.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

Huntinsker said:


> Several Cabela's sell Hoyt. They don't advertise them on the website but you can get any hoyt you want from some of them. The one that I've seen personally is the Kearney, NE store. I've never seen any Bowtech in Cabela's but they sell Diamond. None have ever sold Mathews but Mathews is sold in Scheels which many Scheels don't even have ranges to shoot in and they are a big box store in the northern plains.


Up here in MN, Scheels, (A big box store) Sells Hoyt's.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Up here in MN, Scheels, (A big box store) Sells Hoyt's.


Yeah I was in a Scheels in 2 weeks ago and they had Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, and PSE pro series but no range  I really wanted to shoot some of them because I haven't been able to shoot many of the 2013 bows yet. I guess they just sell to the fanboys that don't care how they shoot.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

thencprince1515 said:


> Hoyt should hire him, maybe they can break 340 lol, cheers !
> 
> 
> Monster Chill ❄


Or maybe Mathews should, perhaps he could help them fix their IBO ratings. Hoyt's 340 ATA bows are easily as fast if not faster than Mathews 350 IBO bows. Gotta suck to be wrong all the time, eh prince?

:focus:


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

hdrking2003 said:


> Or maybe Mathews should, perhaps he could help them fix their IBO ratings. Hoyt's 340 ATA bows are easily as fast if not faster than Mathews 350 IBO bows. Gotta suck to be wrong all the time, eh prince?
> 
> :focus:


My Chill is hitting 339 ibo, guess who's wrong now? now go take a ride on that oil leaking low mower sounding Harley if it will start , lol, 🚲


----------



## FCFCharlie (Mar 18, 2010)

He makes a hell of a bow. I've not found a bow I like better then the Vengeance. I've had them all come and go, the Vengeance stays. Ordered a Knightmare from ScottyPA, should be coming soon. I can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Gotta suck to be wrong all the time, eh prince?

:focus:[/QUOTE]

Sounds like you know what you're talking about...................about being wrong all the time I mean. Keep your head up though as you might get it right one day..................maybe.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

hidden danger said:


> Gotta suck to be wrong all the time, eh prince?
> 
> :focus:


Sounds like you know what you're talking about...................about being wrong all the time I mean. Keep your head up though as you might get it right one day..................maybe.[/QUOTE]


Only if I can get to the level of coolness that you have obviously achieved.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

A KS thread. Ah, the memories.


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

I have his sd vindicator, sd vengeance, a bowtech equalizer I believe he had a hand in designing, and also own a Strother infinity sd which shows his influence... All are great, steady shooters and will be hanging around with me for a long time. I am also looking forward to the obsession sd offerings.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

stillern said:


> Hmmm...I wondered why I didn't see any real progression in SA bows...guess I know why. I think Elite was his greatest project to date...I would like to see what would happen if he could stay put...love his designs.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


If he would of stayed at Elite you have seen what Obsession is selling today; a very fast, quiet bow with ample valley. The draw is stiff but smooth. The 2013 Obsession line up is the work of KS.


----------



## Bones444 (Apr 13, 2010)

Kick him all you want! The man is good at what he does. My Vengeance is an awesome shooting bow! The downfall of K&K was there failure to communicate with customers (customer Service) was atrocious. I blame that on Kate (Kevin's wife) and actually producing the products they were selling in a timely fashion or at all. I think money also became a huge issue for them. The design and functionality of his bows should not be in question. Although they are tough to tune, when tuned properly they shoots like a gems.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey, thanks to everyone that posted something informative and useful...just checked out the Xpedition line of bows. They look amazing and specs look fantastic...but where to shoot them! Anyway, I think the guy is an amazing designer and hope he finds a spot doing what he does best. Designers don't generally make the best businessmen in any business. Designers are creative, the business end is of any trade is usually boring and pragmatic at best. I hope he establishes a home somewhere. I am certain he will continue to innovate.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

No comment. 


Sent from The People's Republic of New York.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Hard to deny the mans influence as a designer no matter what anyone thinks of his business skills. I am not a KS supporter by any means but he had a hand in a lot of bows I have loved since 2006. 

I will give credit where credit is due. 

Would I give him a business loan, heck no!!!!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Hard to deny the mans influence as a designer no matter what anyone thinks of his business skills. I am not a KS supporter by any means but he had a hand in a lot of bows I have loved since 2006.
> 
> I will give credit where credit is due.
> 
> Would I give him a business loan, heck no!!!!


I know you bought some guyliner from him. How's that working out for you?


🎯


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Most likely in court.


----------



## TravisLG (Oct 8, 2008)

No comment


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

nhns4 said:


> I know you bought some guyliner from him. How's that working out for you?
> 
> 
> 🎯


I believe it brings out my eyes!!!!


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Guyliner? Well if it's designed by KS probably makes you shoot better too. Nhns4, if you can't add to the conversation don't subtract from it by "speaking". 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

stillern said:


> Guyliner? Well if it's designed by KS probably makes you shoot better too. Nhns4, if you can't add to the conversation don't subtract from it by "speaking".
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Is the KS Guyliner the kind that you pay for and it never gets made or sent to you? 

Just wondering because maybe we can add it to some older preexisting unfilled orders?

I think some of us got Nhns4' s point....a point that is still a little sore. 


Sent from The People's Republic of New York.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

trial153 said:


> Is the KS Guyliner the kind that you pay for and it never gets made or sent to you?
> 
> Just wondering because maybe we can add it to some older preexisting unfilled orders?
> 
> ...




Sent via satellite


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

previous post really shows what a class act you are....


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

deepfried just won post of the year!!!!!!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't care who you are that's funny!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

ike_osu said:


> deepfried just won post of the year!!!!!!





AK&HIboy said:


> I don't care who you are that's funny!


Im glad I got a couple giggles... 

Sent via satellite


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wouldn't it make more sense to not comment rather than typing "no comment"...which in turn is contradictory because you're stating you will not be commenting during the act of commenting...idk, I guess I have no comment.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Kevin Strother still getting paid large sums of money designing bows for multiple companies and still having people talk about him. WINNING!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

stillern said:


> Hey, thanks to everyone that posted something informative and useful...just checked out the Xpedition line of bows. They look amazing and specs look fantastic...but where to shoot them! Anyway, I think the guy is an amazing designer and hope he finds a spot doing what he does best. Designers don't generally make the best businessmen in any business. Designers are creative, the business end is of any trade is usually boring and pragmatic at best. I hope he establishes a home somewhere. I am certain he will continue to innovate.


You said it best "designers are creative". He was real creative when he scammed people, myself included, into sending over $8000 in retro cam orders into his Paypal account only days later to close the doors and vanish into thin air.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

bighunterguy said:


> Kevin Strother still getting paid large sums of money designing bows for multiple companies and still having people talk about him. WINNING!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


History tends to repeat itself, especially if you follow his track record. It won't be long before you see his next brilliant business move.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

So basically in this thread so far you can kiss KS you know what and say how great he is and so on.If you say anything else you are told that its only about seeing where he currently is.So apparently if youre a KS lover you can post here and if youre not then you cant.Gotta love hypocacracy.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

:darkbeer::star:


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

paarchhntr said:


> You said it best "designers are creative". He was real creative when he scammed people, myself included, into sending over $8000 in retro cam orders into his Paypal account only days later to close the doors and vanish into thin air.


So you got scammed 8 grand from a "start up" bow company that was in business for how long? How about the people who lost $800,000 or their entire retirement when GM and Chrysler went bankrupt?! Not only that But they used YOUR money to rebuild the business!! Do you drive a GM or Chrysler vehicle? I lost $10,000 to a guy when I first started my business when I was only 23 years old. Was I mad? Yup! Was it my fault? Yup! Did I learn anything? Yup! Business for some unfortunately is a about making money not making friends. It's too bad that's how it is in this day and age. 

Also, if you would know anything about business and how bankruptcy works you would know what happened to your retro fit cams. Do you think before he signed chapter 7 he was thinking, "boy I better go get all those cams and bow parts out even though "by law" I'm not allowed to?" 

I'm sorry to "some" if positive things said about one of the greatest bow designers that obviously still exists today is considering being a KS lover. Lol hell yeah ill give the guy a pat on the back! I give the guy kudos. Especially when he's still churning out great bow designs and people don't even know where he's at! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

bighunterguy said:


> So you got scammed 8 grand from a "start up" bow company that was in business for how long? How about the people who lost $800,000 or their entire retirement when GM and Chrysler went bankrupt?! Not only that But they used YOUR money to rebuild the business!! Do you drive a GM or Chrysler vehicle? I lost $10,000 to a guy when I first started my business when I was only 23 years old. Was I mad? Yup! Was it my fault? Yup! Did I learn anything? Yup! Business for some unfortunately is a about making money not making friends. It's too bad that's how it is in this day and age.
> 
> 
> Also, if you would know anything about business and how bankruptcy works you would know what happened to your retro fit cams. Do you think before he signed chapter 7 he was thinking, "boy I better go get all those cams and bow parts out even though "by law" I'm not allowed to?"
> ...


No, I got scammed for $150 in retro cams. The last rolling total for people that got scammed for retro cams was over $8000. 
I don't really see your corlation between ks being a pos and screwing people over every chance he gets and GM? From your post I guess everyone should be happy they get screwed by ks because he is the greatest bow designer on earth!!!! The man will eventually work himself into a corner he can't get out of. You need to read a little more about ks before you go defending his business motives on a public forum. 
Let the ks leg humping proceed.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

All I know is the 2013 Rush XT is the best Strothers bow to date!! What a great all around bow!


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

paarchhntr said:


> No, I got scammed for $150 in retro cams. The last rolling total for people that got scammed for retro cams was over $8000.
> I don't really see your corlation between ks being a pos and screwing people over every chance he gets and GM? From your post I guess everyone should be happy they get screwed by ks because he is the greatest bow designer on earth!!!! The man will eventually work himself into a corner he can't get out of. You need to read a little more about ks before you go defending his business motives on a public forum.
> Let the ks leg humping proceed.


Leg humping? Seriously? Wow. Grow up. I'm not defending his business practices, I just know how business works and what happens when bankruptcy is filed. And by your intellect I can plainly see why you didn't understand my post and why you lost money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

shotime1320 said:


> why cant we all just get along????? ebony and ivory been together in perfect harmony side by side on my piano why cant we lol lol




















Way to many smart arse's in here!! I don't visit the site much more either.. Now watch here come the post..


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> Leg humping? Seriously? Wow. Grow up. I'm not defending his business practices, I just know how business works and what happens when bankruptcy is filed. And by your intellect I can plainly see why you didn't understand my post and why you lost money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You really don't even have a clue......

This horse has been beaten to death a million times over....

Time to get over it and move on.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

DeepFried said:


> Sent via satellite


OMG, jabs. That is great. I about fell out of my chair when I saw that.

Can you make me one with Garret Armstrong. Something like I don't always Poach, but when I do it's in your back yard. Or something like that.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

bighunterguy said:


> So you got scammed 8 grand from a "start up" bow company that was in business for how long? How about the people who lost $800,000 or their entire retirement when GM and Chrysler went bankrupt?! Not only that But they used YOUR money to rebuild the business!! Do you drive a GM or Chrysler vehicle? I lost $10,000 to a guy when I first started my business when I was only 23 years old. Was I mad? Yup! Was it my fault? Yup! Did I learn anything? Yup! Business for some unfortunately is a about making money not making friends. It's too bad that's how it is in this day and age.
> 
> Also, if you would know anything about business and how bankruptcy works you would know what happened to your retro fit cams. Do you think before he signed chapter 7 he was thinking, "boy I better go get all those cams and bow parts out even though "by law" I'm not allowed to?"
> 
> ...


That's why I buy Ford.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

vhunter said:


> OMG, jabs. That is great. I about fell out of my chair when I saw that.
> 
> Can you make me one with Garret Armstrong. Something like I don't always Poach, but when I do it's in your back yard. Or something like that.


Don't tempt me V... 

Regardless of what you may think I'd totally do it. 

Sent via satellite


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

DeepFried said:


> Don't tempt me V...
> 
> Regardless of what you may think I'd totally do it.
> 
> Sent via satellite


Well if you do, send it to me.


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Man, archery guys are probably the biggest bunch of judgemental folks I have ever seen. That's why I don't call myself an archer/bowhunter, just a hunter. I don't want good people thinking I am part of your group.


----------



## boggintuff (Jun 8, 2011)

Seriously whats the point of this thread. Nothing but a bunch of trolls


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

i dont know and i dont care, neither my friend or enemy, just another person in the game...


----------



## Sean T. (Dec 7, 2006)

vhunter said:


> OMG, jabs. That is great. I about fell out of my chair when I saw that.
> 
> Can you make me one with Garret Armstrong. Something like I don't always Poach, but when I do it's in your back yard. Or something like that.


That is totally uncalled for.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Sean T. said:


> That is totally uncalled for.


What was ? 


Signature line changed to appease a few who don't understand the meaning of the old one.


----------



## Sean T. (Dec 7, 2006)

DocMort said:


> What was ?
> 
> 
> Signature line changed to appease a few who don't understand the meaning of the old one.


Reread what was quoted. GA has no bearing on this thread. V takes every and any chance at taking a stab at a man that has already been tried and paid his debt. Drop it already. Maybe he needs to slam Ted Nugent, Spook and several others too. But that does not fit fit his agenda, yet he constantly posts on elites forum?!?!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Sean T. said:


> Reread what was quoted. GA has no bearing on this thread. V takes every and any chance at taking a stab at a man that has already been tried and paid his debt. Drop it already. Maybe he needs to slam Ted Nugent, Spook and several others too. But that does not fit fit his agenda, yet he constantly posts on elites forum?!?!


I guess he shouldn't have shot a giant buck illegally then. Much like the rest get hit hard GA is no different. 


Signature line changed to appease a few who don't understand the meaning of the old one.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

So, just for conversation, can anyone tell me exactly what product that he has "designed" since 2006 that was new or innovative? 

Seriously for a minute, since he left Bowtech he has only re-hashed the EXACT same riser on at least a dozen bows, and trust me, I've owned several of them.

Then he attempted to re-hash the Binary cam until he got slapped by Rex with a law suit and had to stop.

Then he re-hashed a hybrid cam that Hoyt and others were already using. And made it with horrible nock travel thatmade it almost un-tuneable

1. None of his bows are any faster than the fastest bows built
2. None of his riser designed vary very little from the Tribute and Allegiance
3. Nothing that he has produced has out-done anything that anyone else has done

I'm asking an honest question from a guy who followed him through 3 bow companies as a staff shooter.....honestly, what has he came out with since 2006 that was any different?

And don't say he made them faster or quieter or smoother....because all of those comments are subjectable and un-proveable.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I will say that the obsessions are regarded as some of the quietest bows out there. I know opinion. 





Signature line changed to appease a few who don't understand the meaning of the old one.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I saw KS in Vegas just last week. He was walking with Elvis.


----------



## Sean T. (Dec 7, 2006)

DocMort said:


> I guess he shouldn't have shot a giant buck illegally then. Much like the rest get hit hard GA is no different.
> 
> 
> Signature line changed to appease a few who don't understand the meaning of the old one.


He didn't! Courts found him guilty on trespass and that's all. Maybe you hangman should get facts straight before you throw a man on the gallos.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Sean T. said:


> He didn't! Courts found him guilty on trespass and that's all. Maybe you hangman should get facts straight before you throw a man on the gallos.


He pleaded guilty to lesser charges. If your going to blow smoke at least get close to the general direction. 


Signature line changed to appease a few who don't understand the meaning of the old one.


----------



## copperman (Jul 22, 2008)

who cares


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

rattlinman said:


> So, just for conversation, can anyone tell me exactly what product that he has "designed" since 2006 that was new or innovative?
> 
> Seriously for a minute, since he left Bowtech he has only re-hashed the EXACT same riser on at least a dozen bows, and trust me, I've owned several of them.
> 
> ...


That right there says a lot about staff shooters. If you didn't believe in the product and believed there were better out on the market...then why did you stick with them as a staff shooter? You had to have some reason to stay...through 3 companies...I guess it was discounts and freebies. Thus why I never trust anything a staff shooter says...eventually the truth will come out though.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Crow Terminator said:


> That right there says a lot about staff shooters. If you didn't believe in the product and believed there were better out on the market...then why did you stick with them as a staff shooter? You had to have some reason to stay...through 3 companies...I guess it was discounts and freebies. Thus why I never trust anything a staff shooter says...eventually the truth will come out though.


That is an excellent point you bring up.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

rattlinman said:


> So, just for conversation, can anyone tell me exactly what product that he has "designed" since 2006 that was new or innovative?
> 
> Seriously for a minute, since he left Bowtech he has only re-hashed the EXACT same riser on at least a dozen bows, and trust me, I've owned several of them.
> 
> ...


Well Alex Trebec, I will take "Absolutely nothing" for 2000 dollars that will be lost in a chicken chit KS bankruptcy claim.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

rattlinman said:


> So, just for conversation, can anyone tell me exactly what product that he has "designed" since 2006 that was new or innovative?
> 
> Seriously for a minute, since he left Bowtech he has only re-hashed the EXACT same riser on at least a dozen bows, and trust me, I've owned several of them.
> 
> ...


Nail on the head. 

Sent via satellite


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I hope Kevin is doing well. He use to come out and shoot at our Barksdale AFB archery range when I was stationed in LA.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DeepFried said:


> Im glad I got a couple giggles...
> 
> Sent via satellite


Lol I just read this thread you got one more giggle


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Crow Terminator said:


> That right there says a lot about staff shooters. If you didn't believe in the product and believed there were better out on the market...then why did you stick with them as a staff shooter? You had to have some reason to stay...through 3 companies...I guess it was discounts and freebies. Thus why I never trust anything a staff shooter says...eventually the truth will come out though.


I know Rattlinman personally and consider him a great friend. I can assure you beyond a doubt there is far more to the story than a "staffer just trying to get free stuff." Johnny is one of the good, honest people in the archery business. 

All of what he wrote did not happen overnight and hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## deafcon2 (Sep 6, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> so, just for conversation, can anyone tell me exactly what product that he has "designed" since 2006 that was new or innovative?
> 
> Seriously for a minute, since he left bowtech he has only re-hashed the exact same riser on at least a dozen bows, and trust me, i've owned several of them.
> 
> ...


yep!


----------



## Sean T. (Dec 7, 2006)

DocMort said:


> He pleaded guilty to lesser charges. If your going to blow smoke at least get close to the general direction.
> 
> 
> Signature line changed to appease a few who don't understand the meaning of the old one.


No smoke, just stating facts. All you guys can crucify all you want, but facts are facts. I am sure if someone was seriously breaking game laws then it would not of been reduced to trespass charges.

I am done now, I have a batch of cigars to test out.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Sean T. said:


> No smoke, just stating facts. All you guys can crucify all you want, but facts are facts. I am sure if someone was seriously breaking game laws then it would not of been reduced to trespass charges.
> 
> I am done now, I have a batch of cigars to test out.


Send me one! 

Sent via satellite


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Crow Terminator said:


> That right there says a lot about staff shooters. If you didn't believe in the product and believed there were better out on the market...then why did you stick with them as a staff shooter? You had to have some reason to stay...through 3 companies...I guess it was discounts and freebies. Thus why I never trust anything a staff shooter says...eventually the truth will come out though.


While I appreciate that you feel like questioning my integrity relates to all Staffers, but that is far from the case I assure you. I saw a broken down Chevy truck the other day so I guess that means all Chevy trucks are junk.....

Actually I have worked for a rep group for over 20+ years that have represented many products, and Kevin's bow companies were represented by them for several years. I shot the bows, owned the bows, and still feel like they were good products. And I, like my Boss, felt like he was on the verge of producing a knock-out product...mainly because he kept claiming it was just around the corner. But of course it never happened. My loyalty is and was to the good people trying to make a living in the archery industry.

Like I stated in my post, I never made an ill comment to what he has produced because there were some good bows built, but never was there any new or revolutionary strides made. That's the truth whether anyone wants to admit it or not.

He is a great salesman and a good builder, but really never brought any archery-changing products to the table.

And I'm truly sorry that some staffer has upset you to the point that you have that type of attitude toward people that truly eat, live, and breath archery like myself.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

TexasCanesFan said:


> I know Rattlinman personally and consider him a great friend. I can assure you beyond a doubt there is far more to the story than a "staffer just trying to get free stuff." Johnny is one of the good, honest people in the archery business.
> 
> All of what he wrote did not happen overnight and hindsight is always 20/20.


Thanks Texas, but I guess we and other Staffers are just snake oil salesmen in the eyes of Crow Terminator.

Now back on topic, because if I'm wrong I hope someone will point it out.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

DocMort said:


> I will say that the obsessions are regarded as some of the quietest bows out there. I know opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not shot one of these so I cannot dispute that, I've read alot of good things about those rigs...but again I ask, what exactly did Kevin design on that bow that makes it so quiet? I might argue that quality string materials, parallel limbs, and Limbsaver type products might be the contributor to this more than Kevin's cam or riser design......and isn't the owner of this company also a designer?


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> While I appreciate that you feel like questioning my integrity relates to all Staffers, but that is far from the case I assure you. I saw a broken down Chevy truck the other day so I guess that means all Chevy trucks are junk.....
> 
> Actually I have worked for a rep group for over 20+ years that have represented many products, and Kevin's bow companies were represented by them for several years. I shot the bows, owned the bows, and still feel like they were good products. And I, like my Boss, felt like he was on the verge of producing a knock-out product...mainly because he kept claiming it was just around the corner. But of course it never happened. My loyalty is and was to the good people trying to make a living in the archery industry.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^. Very well said Rattlinman.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

well this thread went nowhere...


----------



## alienjaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow.....the KS Fan Club !


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

stillern said:


> Guyliner? Well if it's designed by KS probably makes you shoot better too. Nhns4, if you can't add to the conversation don't subtract from it by "speaking".
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Listen tough guy. You must not have been around long if you don't know Kevin wears makeup. And that's fact. Get over yourself. 


🎯


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

nhns4 said:


> Listen tough guy. You must not have been around long if you don't know Kevin wears makeup. And that's fact. Get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 🎯


I didn't make that meme for no reason. :lol:

Sent via satellite


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

nhns4 said:


> Listen tough guy. You must not have been around long if you don't know Kevin wears makeup. And that's fact. Get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 🎯


Haha. Get him 


Signature line changed to appease a few who don't understand the meaning of the old one.


----------



## SX? (Aug 1, 2011)

nhns4 said:


> Listen tough guy. You must not have been around long if you don't know Kevin wears makeup. And that's fact. Get over yourself.
> 
> 
> &#55356;&#57263;


Calm down Nick....remember the "high road"!....LOL


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

For real!?
KS wears eyeliner??


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

spike camp said:


> For real!?
> KS wears eyeliner??


That would be pretty gay if it's true.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

To each their own I guess...
I would just think Kate, being kind of a hotty.... wouldnt be down with Kevin sporting mascara.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

spike camp said:


> For real!?
> KS wears eyeliner??





ToddB said:


> That would be pretty gay if it's true.


Very real and very true. 

Sent via satellite


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DeepFried said:


> Very real and very true.
> 
> Sent via satellite


U guys share compacts or something? Lol jk


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> U guys share compacts or something? Lol jk


Ouch man.. 

Sent via satellite


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

Bow Me said:


> All I know is the 2013 Rush XT is the best Strothers bow to date!! What a great all around bow!


 KS did not design the Rush XT .....he was long gone by then ......wish they change there name .....they build some nice shootin bows.....:thumbs_up


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree strothers does build some nice bows! and on some of KS youtube videos that were out there it sure did look like makeup on him but each their own.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

svbbubba said:


> KS did not design the Rush XT .....he was long gone by then ......wish they change there name .....they build some nice shootin bows.....:thumbs_up


My point exactly. :thumbup:


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

he is in lab designing 2014 products....he promises he does not wear makeup..lol


----------



## Rampage95 (Jun 13, 2012)

No comment!! Lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DeepFried said:


> Ouch man..
> 
> Sent via satellite


Lol I was playing


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

vhunter said:


> That's why I buy Ford.


Ford isn't much better....remember the Pinto? Nothing like putting the bottom line ahead of lives!

http://users.wfu.edu/palmitar/Law&Valuation/Papers/1999/Leggett-pinto.html


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Perry24 said:


> Ford isn't much better....remember the Pinto? Nothing like putting the bottom line ahead of lives!
> 
> http://users.wfu.edu/palmitar/Law&Valuation/Papers/1999/Leggett-pinto.html


A pinto will hold a 9 point easy though...


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

jkm97 said:


> A pinto will hold a 9 point easy though...


No doubt...lol!

I wish I could find the picture of some guy with all his hunting gear and a buck and doe in a Honda Fit (I think that was the car). Talk about creative packing!


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Perry24 said:


> Ford isn't much better....remember the Pinto? Nothing like putting the bottom line ahead of lives!
> 
> http://users.wfu.edu/palmitar/Law&Valuation/Papers/1999/Leggett-pinto.html


Ford didn't take our tax dollars through a government buy-out like GM and Chrysler did.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

mainehunt said:


> Ford didn't take our tax dollars through a government buy-out like GM and Chrysler did.


No they just "borrowed" them.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/joannmu...axpayers-money-the-answer-might-surprise-you/


Sent from The People's Republic of New York.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

So people are really going to sit here and defend KS because he declared bankruptcy it somehow makes it ok he stole peoples money? and thats exactly what he did.He was taking money for bow purchases long after he didnt have product to ship.Which is what happens when you dont pay your suppliers.Apparently its ok to rip people off if you wear eye liner and post wierd you tube videos about yourself all the time.This is incredible.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

rand_98201 said:


> So people are really going to sit here and defend KS because he declared bankruptcy it somehow makes it ok he stole peoples money? and thats exactly what he did.He was taking money for bow purchases long after he didnt have product to ship.Which is what happens when you dont pay your suppliers.Apparently its ok to rip people off if you wear eye liner and post wierd you tube videos about yourself all the time.This is incredible.


Yep. Pretty much... :thumbdown:

Sent via satellite


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

SX? said:


> Calm down Nick....remember the "high road"!....LOL


My bad. Was a long day. Wife stole my eyeliner. 


🎯


----------



## Skookumbowhuntr (Jun 22, 2010)

nhns4 said:


> My bad. Was a long day. Wife stole my eyeliner.
> 
> 
> &#55356;&#57263;


That's funny!That would make for a long day! Probably felt naked all day without it! Does anyone really care where this guy is, or does everyone just like the back and forth banter?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Skookumbowhuntr said:


> That's funny!That would make for a long day! Probably felt naked all day without it! Does anyone really care where this guy is, or does everyone just like the back and forth banter?


Banter


🎯


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm certain he is standing on shore someplace as he has burnt most of his bridges...


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Sean T. said:


> That is totally uncalled for.


Just a joke my friend. No different than Jabs joke about Kevin and I'm sure you thought that was funny. You need to learn to laugh a little again my old old friend.


----------



## d_ninja (Oct 29, 2010)

It's crazy!! All you have to do is mention Kevin Strother and next thing you know there's 100 posts about this guy. He's the Dennis Rodman of archery. Lots of drama......lol! But I have learned a lot about bow companies and designers while ready the thousands of posts. 

That eyeliner thing is weird tho. Maybe he designs a amazing bows......(throat clear)......I mean hair bows....j/k. 

I actually like shooting his designs.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Hopefully he's out of the archery industry and screwing other people for a living.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Whats funny is if he started a new bow company tomorrow 500 ATer's would send him a $1,000 each for a bow that doesn't exist and he will never deliver. Now thats a talent. Then they would all drink his coolaid.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Probably sitting back,Laughing and reading this thread while he counts his Millions like Ted Dibiase"The Million Dollar Man" used too...Everbody has a Price..For the Million dollar man....HAHAH..And you will be bought....Grizz


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Testosterone levels seem to be running HIGH in this thread!!
:darkbeer:


----------



## runninghounds (Sep 2, 2012)

MOBOW#1 said:


> Testosterone levels seem to be running HIGH in this thread!!
> :darkbeer:


Indeed it is but I bet not one of these men would say a word to Kevin if he was standing in front of them?????


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

runninghounds said:


> Indeed it is but I bet not one of these men would say a word to Kevin if he was standing in front of them?????


I would, but, I have no reason too. I didn't get burned. Personally, I hate to see people get burned, BUT, I hope they learned a valuable lesson. Buy from a legitimate shop....


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

runninghounds said:


> Indeed it is but I bet not one of these men would say a word to Kevin if he was standing in front of them?????


Your really lacking some info in the history of all this if you think that there would be a shortage of guys that wouldn't have much to say to KS...or that they haven't said it to him already. 


Sent from The People's Republic of New York.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

runninghounds said:


> Indeed it is but I bet not one of these men would say a word to Kevin if he was standing in front of them?????


You must not know a few of us. 


Signature line changed to appease a few who don't understand the meaning of the old one.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

d_ninja said:


> It's crazy!! All you have to do is mention Kevin Strother and next thing you know there's 100 posts about this guy. He's the Dennis Rodman of archery. Lots of drama......lol! But I have learned a lot about bow companies and designers while ready the thousands of posts.
> 
> That eyeliner thing is weird tho. Maybe he designs a amazing bows......(throat clear)......I mean hair bows....j/k.
> 
> I actually like shooting his designs.


I'd say he's most like the Lindsay Lohen of archery... 

Sent via satellite


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

runninghounds said:


> Indeed it is but I bet not one of these men would say a word to Kevin if he was standing in front of them?????


And I'd bet the opposite. I'd bet there are a bunch of guys that'd love to meet him face to face. You have no idea how many got burnt by KS and never heard from him again... 

Sent via satellite


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Probably sitting back,Laughing and reading this thread while he counts his Millions like Ted Dibiase"The Million Dollar Man" used too...Everbody has a Price..For the Million dollar man....HAHAH..And you will be bought....Grizz


Millions. Lmao. That's stretching it a bit. 


🎯


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

nhns4 said:


> Millions. Lmao. That's stretching it a bit.
> 
> 
> 


Did someone say millions?


----------



## d_ninja (Oct 29, 2010)

runninghounds said:


> Indeed it is but I bet not one of these men would say a word to Kevin if he was standing in front of them?????


You obviously don't know the history behind the man. There would be a line of people standing in front of him very upset. 

If legal, many of them would want to put on a wife-beater and pimp slap the eyeliner off his face.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

DeepFried said:


> I'd say he's most like the Lindsay Lohen of archery...
> 
> Sent via satellite


K-Lo....Grizz


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> K-Lo....Grizz


Ziiinnng! 

Sent via satellite


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

runninghounds said:


> Indeed it is but I bet not one of these men would say a word to Kevin if he was standing in front of them?????


I have to wonder when I read posts like this......why does everyone assume that AT is full of sissy cowards??? I understand that Kevin is a pretty strong feller, but so are many of the people on this site. I personally have nothing against the guy, as I didn't get burned by him thank god. However, to assume that most men on this site are intimidated by Kevin, I think is a mistake. I can assure you, if I had been burned for a lot of money by Kevin, I would MOST definitely have NO issues confronting him about it.
I don't understand why so many people make comments on this site like this. Not everyone on this site is an internet toughguy, or keyboard cowboy, some of these guys are real people. REAL PISSED OFF people at that..LOL
I believe there are MANY people on this site that would be happy to run across him some day!!! Just my opinion, but I guess I could be wrong.


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

I understand that Kate has had some health problems and I hope and pray that everything is alright with her, I still enjoy shooting the Infinity that Kevin designed and won't be trading it for quiet awhile as it's the best bow I've ever shot. As far as Kevin is concerned I believe that God forgives..take care.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

stillern said:


> Hmmm...I wondered why I didn't see any real progression in SA bows...guess I know why. I think Elite was his greatest project to date...I would like to see what would happen if he could stay put...love his designs.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


No real progression in SA bows? Are you kidding? The new Strother bows are better than ever. Funny how the new Elites seem to be doing pretty well without his help either.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

runninghounds said:


> Indeed it is but I bet not one of these men would say a word to Kevin if he was standing in front of them?????


I wouldn't have a problem with him standing in front of me. I mean, he would have to stand on a box so I could look him square in the eye, otherwise he would be overlooked.


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

mtelknut said:


> I understand that Kate has had some health problems and I hope and pray that everything is alright with her, I still enjoy shooting the Infinity that Kevin designed and won't be trading it for quiet awhile as it's the best bow I've ever shot. *As far as Kevin is concerned I believe that God forgives..take care*.


I concur with your post. Forgiveness though, between God and Kevin Strother, is up to Mr. Strother. For me to be right before God, it is my responsibility to forgive Mr. Strother also, and then let go. I pray it is sincere.


----------



## akforak (Dec 25, 2010)

Hope he enjoyed the $100.00 deposit he screwed me out of by going bankrupt.


----------



## MathewsGodsin (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL You all have Man Boobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I got burned by him but I don't know what really happened. Maybe the lawsuit they lost to elite really put a damper on there plans. I don't think they truly wanted to burn people out of money. I honestly don't think they really had a choice.

Who knows. Crap happens. No point to holding grudges. You live ... you learn.

I like his designs so if he is designing I will probably be buying....tried to stay away but couldn't find anything I really liked and I am glad I decided to suck up my pride and order an obsession after losing money in the k&k mess.

It is kinda unfortunate that he disappeared off the forums. He was willing to help people and had alot of knowledge to share ...


----------



## runninghounds (Sep 2, 2012)

Well there you have it a arm full of computer tuff guys..my oh my


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

There is a huge difference between big biceps and street fight tough. The streets are littered with pseudo body builders who thought muscles would carry the day.


----------



## SEIowaArcher (Aug 14, 2007)

PSE, Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, Martin, Darton...the list goes on and on of companies that build better bows than he can and you are guaranteed to receive your product...seems like a no brainer to me! 

FWIW if I saw the guy I'd probably shake his hand. I do think the eyeliner is pretty.


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

runninghounds said:


> Well there you have it a arm full of computer tuff guys..my oh my


It appears you and KS have a Ronaiah Tuiasosopo/Manti Te'o thing going. :wink:


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow...so many know so little...there is more than 1 side of every story...right #2?...


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

and you know what?


----------



## runninghounds (Sep 2, 2012)

C-fused said:


> It appears you and KS have a Ronaiah Tuiasosopo/Manti Te'o thing going. :wink:


Lol...good one I would know if I was standing next to him....sorry


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

I already know more then I want to about him.


----------



## z9481 (Oct 9, 2009)

I dont care what kind of business man he is, His 2010 Strother Infinity is legendary.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

z9481 said:


> I dont care what kind of business man he is, His 2010 Strother Infinity is legendary.


Way to bring back a rotting stinking corpse of a thread from the dead. Thanks we love the smell.


----------



## JMBIGORANGE (Dec 31, 2013)

trial153 said:


> Way to bring back a rotting stinking corpse of a thread from the dead. Thanks we love the smell.


True.

A lot of people feel he's a douche but that doesn't discount the fact that Xpedition & Obsession and who knows who else still hires him to design cams and whatever else he's doing for them.
His finger prints are all over Elite, Bowtech, and Strother which is what I shoot. Guy is good at what he does.


----------



## z9481 (Oct 9, 2009)

I was hoping he would market his mystery bow from a couple years ago. I think it had an 8 inch BH and 345 IBO.


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

asa3dpro said:


> It's funny how we can get bits and pieces of a persons life story and place our own assumptions where need be to justify or making them this POS. From Oregon Bows till today he has helped push innovation in our sport despite all the controversy...


Yeah...his innovations caused several of them to go bankrupt, Oregon & Horizon being two that come to mind.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

JMBIGORANGE said:


> True.
> 
> A lot of people feel he's a douche but that doesn't discount the fact that Xpedition & Obsession and who knows who else still hires him to design cams and whatever else he's doing for them.
> His finger prints are all over Elite, Bowtech, and Strother which is what I shoot. Guy is good at what he does.


Feeling he is a douche isnt correct. How about knowing he is a douche. Good at what he does? Really, maybe so but did that give him a licences to screw a bunch of us out of money?
The fact that he is still in the industry gave him even more opportunity to do what was right and make amends with some of us....something that never happened or was even attempted. The best thing we can do is close the KS chapter for good. 
Lots of the companies you mentioned did just that, they distanced themselves from him as much as possible. That speaks volumes compared the few other companies that have no problem using damaged goods as long it helps their bottom line. 
And it because he is" good at what he does" does that make it okay for some companies to pass their own judgement that they don't give a **** who got screwed in the past as long they can turn a profit. 

Think about that for a minute.


----------



## southokiesling (Aug 8, 2011)

think ill stick with my rex Darlington designed bows


----------



## JMBIGORANGE (Dec 31, 2013)

trial153 said:


> Feeling he is a douche isnt correct. How about knowing he is a douche. Good at what he does? Really, maybe so but did that give him a licences to screw a bunch of us out of money?
> The fact that he is still in the industry gave him even more opportunity to do what was right and make amends with some of us....something that never happened or was even attempted. The best thing we can do is close the KS chapter for good.
> Lots of the companies you mentioned did just that, they distanced themselves from him as much as possible. That speaks volumes compared the few other companies that have no problem using damaged goods as long it helps their bottom line.
> And it because he is" good at what he does" does that make it okay for some companies to pass their own judgement that they don't give a **** who got screwed in the past as long they can turn a profit.
> ...


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Where is Kate is what Id like to know?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Where is Kate is what Id like to know?


Good god just let the thread die in peace!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I agree lets start talking about the Mitch Rompola buck!



enkriss said:


> Good god just let the thread die in peace!


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

CHAMPION2 said:


> I agree lets start talking about the Mitch Rompola buck!



lol ya or Noel Feather.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Where is Kate is what Id like to know?


Try asking through a pm to lsusc here on AT.


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

What the hell is with you guys;... get a bad batch of mushrooms or what...?? Give it a rest!


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

He is designing a new bow for OB to use to kill OG...


----------



## LSUSC (Apr 11, 2014)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Where is Kate is what Id like to know?


She is right here next to me....if you must know.


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

LSUSC said:


> She is right here next to me....if you must know.


Dude did u really come back on here????? If I were u I would dissapear for good!


----------



## bsp5019 (Oct 1, 2007)

HardcoreArchery said:


> Dude did u really come back on here????? If I were u I would dissapear for good!


You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink....:icon_1_lol::deadhorse


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

LSUSC said:


> She is right here next to me....if you must know.


lol.:moviecorn


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

LSUSC said:


> She is right here next to me....if you must know.


Cool... So, about those retro cams....


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Cool... So, about those retro cams....


In my best Coach Mora voice....."Retro cams.....Retro cams? ? Don't talk to me about Retro cams!! Retro cams??? GEESH! "


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Cool... So, about those retro cams....


yep, I keep checking the mail, but I dont see them yet.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

ncsurveyor said:


> I've never seen a Hoyt BT or Mathews at Cabelas.....


Lol me either


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Cool... So, about those retro cams....


Sorry, Dennis used those on the first Obsession bows.


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

asa3dpro said:


> It's funny how we can get bits and pieces of a persons life story and place our own assumptions where need be to justify or making them this POS. From Oregon Bows till today he has helped push innovation in our sport despite all the controversy...


While the end of your statement may be true, it doesn't change the fact that the guy seems to be an ***** clown.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

LSUSC said:


> She is right here next to me....if you must know.


B and I give our regards to you and Kate.....


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

I heard he is the mastermind behind the new Hoyt Nitrum bows, and if Hoyt has broke 340 fps I can believe it.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

kwfarmnranch said:


> I heard he is the mastermind behind the new Hoyt Nitrum bows, and if Hoyt has broke 340 fps I can believe it.


Lol, I sure hope not (I know he isn't) but if he was working with Hoyt it would be another company I wouldn't give my money to that pays a thief.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

He is sitting at home designing bows and consulting watching the royality checks pack his mail box full!


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

gkonduris said:


> B and I give our regards to you and Kate.....


I can't believe you said that Baaaaaa Haaaaaaa


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Love or hate him he still designs the fastest smoothest binary cam bows on the market...Nuff said..


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

THE PHENOM said:


> Love or hate him he still designs the fastest smoothest binary cam bows on the market...Nuff said..


Not the fastest, some are smooth but not the fastest.


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Excuse me he has designed some of and can design the fastest binary cams available...I'm sure he is capable of smoking anyone. In design with a binary cam...I don't condone some of his dumb moves but the guy can flat out design a binary cam bow..Fact..


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Crackers said:


> Not the fastest, some are smooth but not the fastest.


Interesting...


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Crackers said:


> Not the fastest, some are smooth but not the fastest.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Some of his early Elite designs were known for having inflated IBO numbers, at least the GTO.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

THE PHENOM said:


> Care to elaborate?


You said fastest and no they are not....


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Crackers said:


> You said fastest and no they are not....


Who is producing the fastest???


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

THE PHENOM said:


> Who is producing the fastest???


Exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

THE PHENOM said:


> Who is producing the fastest???


Maybe it hasnt been released yet??? 

Mike has lots of connections :thumb:


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Maybe it's a case of pearls before swine.


----------



## LSUSC (Apr 11, 2014)

I "hear" of a bow waiting to be released in 2015 that will be the fastest "binary" cam bow ever built.......at least the fastest until 2016!


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Plausible deniability?


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

LSUSC said:


> I "hear" of a bow waiting to be released in 2015 that will be the fastest "binary" cam bow ever built.......at least the fastest until 2016!


Give me back the money you stole from me


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

LSUSC said:


> I "hear" of a bow waiting to be released in 2015 that will be the fastest "binary" cam bow ever built.......at least the fastest until 2016!


Lol


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

uDUBdrew said:


> Exactly what I was wondering.


Same here......So who it be Mike???? lol


----------



## L.I.Archer (Sep 6, 2010)

stillern said:


> Lucky for me he's not designing Mathews...I'd actually have to think about buying one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Don't know why they would hire him when they just laid off 3500 employees.


----------



## Snakum (Oct 8, 2013)

i keep reading about this Strothers guy having swindled a lot (evidently) of people out of money. And just out of plain ol' morbid curiosity, and not condoning what he did nor taking sides, and since I haven't read it here (where I know at least a couple of lawyers and CEOs hang out) ...

Was it a case of the Strothers guy having created an LLC or Inc company, having taken orders thru said business entity, and then filing Chapter 7 and liquidating? The reason I ask is, fair or not, during such proceedings creditors usually get paid out of what little may be left based on their size/pull/number of high-priced attorneys. The erstwhile customer is almost always left holding the bag. And it isn't personal. Was that possibly what happened in this case?

Not trying to suggest it was fair, or trying to diminish the effect on the guys here who lost money. It totally sucks, even if it was the result of BK filing. I've been on the receiving end of one, myself, having been bent over for almost 100 hours of drafting and design work for a fire alarm/security systems provider.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

"To some people, the question: 'How stupid can you be?' is taken as a challenge." -Unknown-ost job 

3500 HUNDRED hundred folks lost their jobs at Mathews HQ?  That would be what?........10 percent of the company out of work?

One day there will be a pill for what causes this.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

L.I.Archer said:


> Don't know why they would hire him when they just laid off 3500 employees.


It was 35 people


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

NCBuckNBass said:


> "To some people, the question: 'How stupid can you be?' is taken as a challenge." -Unknown-ost job
> 
> 3500 HUNDRED hundred folks lost their jobs at Mathews HQ?
> 
> One day there will be a pill for what causes this.


----------



## Snakum (Oct 8, 2013)

I thought I read it was 35 people RIF'd at Mathews? I don't imagine they have 3500 total employees, do they? Are they that big?


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

And folks thought Ebola was contagious.


----------



## L.I.Archer (Sep 6, 2010)

enkriss said:


> It was 35 people


Was it 35? I must have hit the two extra zeroes by accident. :wink:


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

Ya I don't get why he is even here, I think he might be the most hated man in archery he is a straight up scumbag. I love how he always sang the song oh this company screwed me so I left that company screwed me so I left. But then he starts his own bogus pos company makes a bow with a cam system he obviously knows NOTHING about because the pieces if crap won't tune, then denys the problems with the bow, comes out with a "retro" cam and screws tons of people. Obviously it was him to begin with not all those other companies! I guess u can't trust a middle aged guy that still wears earrings and puts on eye makeup. What I wanna know how the heck is he even allowed here???


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

So is LSUSC the "anointed one"? If so, only Obama is more hated around here that him.


----------



## Kevin Dahlen (Oct 17, 2014)

Huntinsker said:


> Not all techs in retail stores are idiots that don't know anything. Besides you hear on here all the time about very poor "pro shops". Some truely knowledgable people work at places like Cabela's and Bass pro, they just don't get heard of because people only bit** about the bad things and don't advertise the good nearly as often. I personally have many regular customers that come see me over the proshops in the area. Even if I don't sell them the bow, it hits my hands before they hunt with it. Just this last weekend I had a guy come from 2 hours away just to have me set up his Ross that he won. He passed 5 shops on the way.


Agreed. I get great customer service at Bass Pro from one guy in particular.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

He has been a major player in archery inovations for 20 years.You can hate him! But we would not be were we are to date with out him!


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

muddyfuzzy said:


> him leaving SA was the best thing to happen to strother, they are making some of the best bows on the market today. the 2012 and 2013 models are better than anything they offered while kevin was there.














But if he had never been there the bow would of never existed!! Some just can't see the Forrest for the Trees!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

LSUSC said:


> I "hear" of a bow waiting to be released in 2015 that will be the fastest "binary" cam bow ever built.......at least the fastest until 2016!


Maybe someone will have a chrono in Indy....


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

HardcoreArchery said:


> Ya I don't get why he is even here, I think he might be the most hated man in archery he is a straight up scumbag. I love how he always sang the song oh this company screwed me so I left that company screwed me so I left. But then he starts his own bogus pos company makes a bow with a cam system he obviously knows NOTHING about because the pieces if crap won't tune, then denys the problems with the bow, comes out with a "retro" cam and screws tons of people. Obviously it was him to begin with not all those other companies! I guess u can't trust a middle aged guy that still wears earrings and puts on eye makeup. What I wanna know how the heck is he even allowed here???


The only people he screwed are the fools that let him.


----------



## LSUSC (Apr 11, 2014)

rodney482 said:


> Maybe someone will have a chrono in Indy....


Back in the day there would be several chrono's at the show! I wonder why there aren't now?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

LSUSC said:


> Back in the day there would be several chrono's at the show! I wonder why there aren't now?


Im pretty sure we know the answer to that.. Lol


----------



## LSUSC (Apr 11, 2014)

When John and I founded Bowtech, the first few years we would bring a load cell and a chrono....that's what put us on the map.

Prove it and they will buy!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Shortly thereafter... Mathews stopped attending the show.. 





LSUSC said:


> When John and I founded Bowtech, the first few years we would bring a load cell and a chrono....that's what put us on the map.
> 
> Prove it and they will buy!


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

Who really cares


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Shortly thereafter... Mathews stopped attending the show..


Wasn't that the year Mathews brought a Black Max, that shot faster than the Bowtech?


----------



## Kevin Dahlen (Oct 17, 2014)

Todd Kuhn apparnetly believes he is still with Obsession, check out his comment about the winner of this review:
http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/hunting/2014/07/bow-test-2014-ol-ranks-and-reviews-10-new-compounds


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

trial153 said:


> Way to bring back a rotting stinking corpse of a thread from the dead. Thanks we love the smell.


It's the Walking Dead.

Or ground hogs day.

Either way. The smell is unknown, but we know who IS _"the douche"_ of the story.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

LSUSC said:


> When John and I founded Bowtech, the first few years we would bring a load cell and a chrono....that's what put us on the map.
> 
> Prove it and they will buy!


Yeah I remember them days, You had to wear body armor to protect yourself while shooting bowtechs back then. Great realible designs you had there.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

paarchhntr said:


> Yeah I remember them days, You had to wear body armor to protect yourself while shooting bowtechs back then. Great realible designs you had there.


And it was such a great company, that's why he talked crap and bashed on them after he left


----------



## nosajpo2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kevin Strother is the man. The rest of you, well....maybe one day you will amount to something. Maybe ....


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

nosajpo2 said:


> Kevin Strother is the man. The rest of you, well....maybe one day you will amount to something. Maybe ....


For some reason your post reminds me of this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE&list=PLE8624DF357EC5D98


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

LSUSC said:


> When John and I founded Bowtech, the first few years we would bring a load cell and a chrono....that's what put us on the map.
> 
> Prove it and they will buy!


In the spirit of proving, there should be a booth at the ATA that contains a "community" chronograph and grain scale to check speed and arrow weight and also a "community" draw board/load cell to check draw length and poundage. All manufacturers should have to bring a sample of a few of the most popular bows they are pimping for the new year and have a few "judges" that are unbiased to officiate the festivities. It would truly be "put up or shut up" and dealers could see if the ratings are factual and draw lengths are running true so they could let consumers know. It would bring a measure of humility and honesty back to archery manufacturers, if everyone knew they would be doing this and make products accordingly.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Alpha Burnt said:


> In the spirit of proving, there should be a booth at the ATA that contains a "community" chronograph and grain scale to check speed and arrow weight and also a "community" draw board/load cell to check draw length and poundage. All manufacturers should have to bring a sample of a few of the most popular bows they are pimping for the new year and have a few "judges" that are unbiased to officiate the festivities. It would truly be "put up or shut up" and dealers could see if the ratings are factual and draw lengths are running true so they could let consumers know. It would bring a measure of humility and honesty back to archery manufacturers, if everyone knew they would be doing this and make products accordingly.


good in theory, but doubt it would EVER happen.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

MELLY-MEL said:


> good in theory, but doubt it would EVER happen.


Me too, because it would really benefit the consumers and the dealers (the people that purchase the dern things). The companies are wagging the tail of the dog when it comes to honesty in claiming what bows will and wont do.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

What a bunch of Nancies. Most of you talk like you have some kind of ownership, haha. Leave the guy alone.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

LSUSC said:


> Back in the day there would be several chrono's at the show! I wonder why there aren't now?


Cause OAs would not hit what you advertise?


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Alpha Burnt said:


> In the spirit of proving, there should be a booth at the ATA that contains a "community" chronograph and grain scale to check speed and arrow weight and also a "community" draw board/load cell to check draw length and poundage. All manufacturers should have to bring a sample of a few of the most popular bows they are pimping for the new year and have a few "judges" that are unbiased to officiate the festivities. It would truly be "put up or shut up" and dealers could see if the ratings are factual and draw lengths are running true so they could let consumers know. It would bring a measure of humility and honesty back to archery manufacturers, if everyone knew they would be doing this and make products accordingly.


That would be great. For me it's not even about it being a fast bow, it's about if the dang bow is actually advertised correctly. Is it a 320fps bow, then I'd like to see it make it. A 360, then make it. Heck, a 270fps, then make it guys complain about everyone wanting more speed. I'd just like them to be truthful in advertising no matter where the numbers are


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Kevin must know something...lol...it can't be the fastest if it isn't on the market...lol All speculation..lol


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

nhns4 said:


> Cause OAs would not hit what you advertise?


Yeah and Elite can't make a fast smooth bow anymore that's why there slower than most...They want smooth and can't get it with speed so they claim hunting bows instead of giving people what they want..lmao...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

THE PHENOM said:


> Yeah and Elite can't make a fast smooth bow anymore that's why there slower than most...They want smooth and can't get it with speed so they claim hunting bows instead of giving people what they want..lmao...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

vhunter said:


> He's designing bows and off the drama of the forums. Something he should have done a long time ago.


Was© he's LSUSC now here.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I remember when Kevin was worshipped here on AT. :77: :hail:
Some members would have followed him into hell. :flame: :devil:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Sagittarius said:


> I remember when Kevin was worshipped here on AT. :77: :hail:
> Some members would have followed him into hell. :flame: :devil:


They did... That hell was called K&K...:mg:


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Ah he is still laughing and cashing checks...I'm sure he will cash alot for 2015...The business went south..So what it happens...


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

My offer to KS is still open.

I run the business, he designs the bows. I'm the face of the company, he keeps his mouth shut. 50%-50% split. We'll both be rich!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

SHPoet said:


> , he keeps his mouth shut.!


There's the deal breaker!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

SHPoet said:


> My offer to KS is still open.
> 
> I run the business, he designs the bows. I'm the face of the company, he keeps his mouth shut. 50%-50% split. We'll both be rich!


Strother tried that. Didn't work. I was told he never met deadlines, wanted to argue all the time, and they couldn't keep him off the forums.

No disputing that he's smart. Unfortunately, most smart people are also crazier than a 3-eyed monkey!


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> I remember when Kevin was worshipped here on AT. :77: :hail:
> Some members would have followed him into hell. :flame: :devil:


Pretty sad isn't it? Between Kevin and Ohiobooners there were some serious man crushes going on.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

THE PHENOM said:


> Ah he is still laughing and cashing checks...I'm sure he will cash alot for 2015...The business went south..So what it happens...


Pretty sure someone else is getting them checks cashed for him!


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Sad thing is you guys bashing Kevin in your sig line are shooting a bow from a company that are "thieves" themselves...Being sued for stealing someone else's patent...Hmmmm...


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Plus a head guy poaching and trying to copy market from Mathews...Simple fact is KS made Elite...Without him there is no Elite and the customer was listened to more when he was over it...It is what it is..


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

seems like there still are a few man crush for KS from a few.

Must be the eyeliner


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

bowtech2006 said:


> seems like there still are a few man crush for KS from a few.
> 
> Must be the eyeliner


ya think? My guess is phenom wears guyliner too!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Like I said several pages ago...ha is sitting at home designing bows and consulting for other manufacturers. He just watches the pay checks roll in and the royality checks arrive faster than he can cash them.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

bowtech2006 said:


> seems like there still are a few man crush for KS from a few.
> 
> Must be the eyeliner


Yes but the pasture is very small and not many sheeple grazing in it. He once had a very large pasture and many many sheeple.

For most people it's not hard to pick out the bad apple or the common denominator.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

paarchhntr said:


> Yes but the pasture is very small and not many sheeple grazing in it. He once had a very large pasture and many many sheeple.
> 
> For most people it's not hard to pick out the bad apple or the common denominator.


Yep I agree .


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

paarchhntr said:


> Then why is he running from the debt he owes? I'm pretty sure his life isn't as cushy as you think it is.


me thinks you are correct. there are a lot of fires he lit and bridges he burned. lots of people and companies looking for a lil' payback. he can run but not forever................................


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Alpha Burnt said:


> In the spirit of proving, there should be a booth at the ATA that contains a "community" chronograph and grain scale to check speed and arrow weight and also a "community" draw board/load cell to check draw length and poundage. All manufacturers should have to bring a sample of a few of the most popular bows they are pimping for the new year and have a few "judges" that are unbiased to officiate the festivities. It would truly be "put up or shut up" and dealers could see if the ratings are factual and draw lengths are running true so they could let consumers know. It would bring a measure of humility and honesty back to archery manufacturers, if everyone knew they would be doing this and make products accordingly.



This thread has kind of died, I hope this idea does not...


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Damn they revived this?


----------

